

Finally, a hardware accelerator: Bolt’s Ben Einstein on a leg up for start-ups - nherbw
http://www.edn.com/electronics-blogs/voice-of-the-engineer/4392154/Finally--a-hardware-accelerator--Bolt-s-Ben-Einstein-on-a-leg-up-for-start-ups

======
l33tk1llz0r
Ben is THE MAN

